# Bow fishing 6-28-14



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Today I have the crew from Horn Stars Outdoor to film a bow fishing episode for an up coming show. It was a good day and quite a different experience with all the cameras on us. Here are a couple of pics and will let y'all know when I get an air date for the show.


----------

